# Cherry Burl for sale



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Todays Lots are for some real nice Cherry Burl I've had sitting around taking up space in the shop for years. Air Dried to less then 5% and just cut-up in to pieces. All have been sealed (why that may look a little white in pic's) 2 pieces, Lots 20 & 21 were cut down less than a year ago and are still wet, both are sealed. These 2 would make for good bowl turning.
This is just for 5 lots, have 10 more to list.
Again, thanks for looking.

*Lot 18 ,* 
Cherry Burl, 10" Dia. Min. x 1" Thk. Nice Birds eyes and color. *$35*


















*Lot 20*,
Cherry Burl, 6 ¼" Sq. x 5 ½" high, Nice Brown/Red color,* $35*


















*Lot 21*
Cherry Burl, 6 ¼" Sq. x 5 ½" high, matching piece to Lot 20. *$35*


















*Lot 23*
Cherry birds eye Burl, 7 ½" lg x 4 ¾" w x 1 ¼" thk. *$22*


















*Lot 24*
Cherry Birds eye Burl, 6 ½" lg x 6"w x 1 3/16" thk. *$20*


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Doug, I sent you a message about lot #23. Maybe #24 also. I might be able to make a box out of the both. I do like Cherry Burl. Looking forward to seeing the other lots.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Lot's 23 & 24 sold


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Lot 18, 20 & 21 still for sale.
Have more smaller pieces to list also.


----------

